# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  DJEENA- femelle adulte fauve croisée- APDA- à adopter.

## LANA22

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DJEENA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 3 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 941000016575690
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0615394159
*E-mail :* asso.apda@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 250 




 DJEENA est une chienne croisée Labrador/ Berger , de taille moyenne, née le 1er Octobre 2013. 
Elle a été prise en charge par notre association: APDA (n°SIREN: 792763294). 

DJEENA et ses deux soeurs KALHUA et ALASKA ont été trouvées, fin 2013, dans un container à ordures dans lequel elles avaient été jetées avec 5 autres chiots... 
Elle est très sociable et gentille . 
Elle attend avec impatience une famille qui saura l'aimer. 

DJEENA est actuellement en refuge en ESPAGNE 
. 
Elle est adoptable dans toute la France contre une participation qui correspond aux frais d'adoption engagés pour elle par notre association: 250 euros. 
Elle est: 
- vaccinée + rage 
- testée négative aux maladies méditerranéennes 
- identifiée par puce électronique 
- traitée contre les parasites internes et externes. 
- stérilisée. 
Nous assurons aussi son transfert vers la France. Nous vous remettrons son passeport européen. 

Si vous voulez adopter DJEENA ou avoir plus d'informations à son sujet, n'hésitez pas à contacter l'association APDA par téléphone ou de préférence par email en indiquant un numéro de téléphone où vous joindre. 
Nous répondrons à toutes vos questions.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Identifiée par une puce, vaccinée et stérilisée, elle attend qu'une famille souhaite vivre avec elle l'aventure de l'adoption.
Si vous souhaitez adopter Djeena, contactez nous sur asso.apda@gmail.com

_________________

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## LANA22

Toujours aussi belle Djeena, elle attend toujours sa famille...



_________________

----------


## LANA22

La jolie DJEENA, toujours à l'adoption....





_________________

----------


## LANA22

DJEENA a toujours espoir que vous l'adoptiez...

----------


## bab

> Avec les chats, tout va bien :https://youtu.be/CyYaFSFHP80

----------


## LANA22

Elle est vraiment magnifique  Pourquoi est-elle encore à l'adoption cette louloute?





_________________

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner une bonne famille adoptive à la jolie DJEENA ?

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles de DJEENA ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin remarquer la petite DJEENA ?

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un peut-il nous donner des nouvelles de DJEENA ?

----------


## phacélie

Toujours sur le forum de l'association dans la rubriques de leurs protégés à l'adoption.




> La belle Djeena. Très en forme...Elle reste seule de sa fratrie à la Casa.Ses soeurs Alaska et Kalhua sont adoptées en France.


Une vidéo datant du mois d'avril




http://apda.forumprod.com/a-adopter-...3-t3832-0.html

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

je lui souhaite de trouver tellement très vite une gentille famille

----------


## Melodie14000

Tellement mimi, je diffuse

----------


## Melodie14000

Des nouvelles de Djeena svp

----------


## Monkey

Un peu plus d'information sur son comportement pour aider à l'adoption ?  :Smile: 
Entente congénères ?
Chats ?
A l'aise avec les enfants ?
Plutôt posée, dynamique,...?
Quel type de famille serait "idéal"?
Des liens vers les nouvelles de ses sœur ? Si ça peut aider à se faire une idée  :Smile:

----------


## Melodie14000

::

----------


## Melodie14000

Des nouvelles de Djeena svp   ::

----------


## bab

Djeena est toujours à l'adoption. Sociable chiens et chats

https://youtu.be/CyYaFSFHP80

----------

